# .wav sounds komprimieren



## fr33zZe (1. Dezember 2008)

Kann mir irgendwer sagen wie ich .wav sounds komprimieren kann?
Ich kriegs iwie nicht hin

thx!

Flo


----------



## Klutten (1. Dezember 2008)

Wenn sie danach sofort nutzbar sein sollen, dann solltest du sie in das MP3-Format konvertieren.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Dezember 2008)

wav kannst du nicht in dem sinne "komprimieren". du kannst höchstens per audiotool die wav öffnen und dann "speichern unter" mt kleiner bittiefe oder nur mono oder so, aber trotzdem bleibt wav dann extrem groß.



für welchen zweck brauchst du die files denn? wenn du platz sparen willst, dann wandel sie in MP3um. das geht zB mit CDex (convert wav-files to compressed audiofiles) .


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Dezember 2008)

Aber du musst dabei bedenken, dass MP3 ein verlustbehaftetes Verfahren ist.
Wenn du Wav verlustlos komprimieren willst, solltest du kein mp3 Format erstellen.
Hier, mal ein Link, da kannst du nachlesen, welche Programme es jeweils gibt.


----------



## SilentKilla (1. Dezember 2008)

Die einzigen verlustlosen Kompressionsverfahren die ich kenne sind FLAC und MPEG-4 ALS.

Mit MP3 erreicht man aber schon sehr gute Ergebnisse. Ist vor allem kleiner.


----------



## Herbboy (2. Dezember 2008)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber du musst dabei bedenken, dass MP3 ein verlustbehaftetes Verfahren ist.
> Wenn du Wav verlustlos komprimieren willst, solltest du kein mp3 Format erstellen.


 
naja, MP3 ist schon völlig o.k, vor allem ab 192kbps scheitern sogar tontechniker auf recht guten anlagen mit einer spontanerkennung, ob es nun MP3 oder wav ist. und wenn man aber ne wav in einer "kleineren" datenrate oder so umwandelt, hast du auch verluste, nur sogar noch viel schlimmere als bei MP3, da bei MP3 halbwegs "intelligent" nur bestimmte, für das menschliche ohr und normale anlage ohnehin wegfallende frequenzen als erstes "gelöscht" werden. bei wav aber wird ganz stur und simpel zB jedes 2. datenpaket einfach gelöscht.

man muss halt entscheiden: platzbedarf vs. qualität. und MP3 in 128kbsp reicht völlig zum nebenbei hörenunterwegs, 192-256 reicht auch auf rel. guten anlagen idR völlig aus, solang man das original auch noch hat. als EINZIGE kopie wäre 256kbps oder mehr schon besser, hängt aber auch vom anspruch ab.


bleibt aber noch immer die frage, wofür er es nun braucht. vlt. ja als klingelton bei nem handy mit "16bit mono 8KHz"-wav-zwang  ?


----------



## fr33zZe (2. Dezember 2008)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten!

mp3 geht in meinem Fall nicht weil ich die sounds für counterstrike 1.6 brauche! (bin gerade dabei bayerische sounds für cs 1.6 zu erstellen)
Hab jetzt eine kleinere Bitrate gewählt und jetzt gehts

THX

Gruß,
Flo

PS: falls mir wer beim erstellen der sounds helfen will -->icq 375250250


----------



## Sash (2. Dezember 2008)

naja also auf meiner anlage kann man mp3 und orig cd heraushören. vorallem 128kbs fällt sehr auf.


----------

